# M M R



## Silvan (Nov 17, 2017)

Memoria Mariza Rolando
(Hanne Popow x kovachii)

First blooming on this second plant from a flask bought from Ecuagenera three years ago.... I'll spare you the flower on the first one.. eeesh! 
Love this one, though. Still opening.


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 17, 2017)

Really nice shade of pink.


----------



## blondie (Nov 17, 2017)

That is a very lovley looking bloom and very nice plant congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2017)

that is very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2017)

Stunning flower. Really beautiful color.


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2017)

Uh oh, another one of those gorgeous plants across the border! It's
really lovely and a perfect shade of pink.


----------



## John M (Nov 18, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, a Beauty!!!! What size is the flower? Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 18, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 18, 2017)

This one is a cutie, my friend!!!


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 19, 2017)

Gorgeous flower, I love the saturated pink!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 19, 2017)

*Mmr*

Silvan,
Very nice.
It looks a lot like the one I posted.
Just watch for a climbing growth habit. 
Mine is a dreadful climber with maybe 10cm between growths.
A nightmare for an indoor grower,
David


----------



## e-spice (Nov 19, 2017)

Extremely pretty. I had no idea what "Mmr" stood for though.


----------



## Silvan (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It's a really nice cross when you get a good one.
The NS is 9.5cm But the flower didn't open all the way. If it did, it would have
reached 10cm (4"). It's a really good size. Especially if the plant stays compact.



monocotman said:


> Silvan,
> Very nice.
> It looks a lot like the one I posted.
> Just watch for a climbing growth habit.
> ...



Your MMR is spectacular! Thanks for the heads-up!.. I also hate intense climber.
Well, at least the flower is pretty.. *sigh*



e-spice said:


> Extremely pretty. I had no idea what "Mmr" stood for though.



Click bait


----------



## Silvan (Nov 19, 2017)

Dandrobium said:


> Gorgeous flower, I love the saturated pink!



The first plant to bloom was even more saturated. But the shape and size wasn't there. 
But it made seven flowers (sequentially) and bloomed after two years out of flask. Also, on it's second blooming, it branched.







When I saw the growth habit of this plant that is kovachii like, I thought it would have bloom with a more kovachii look.. guess not!






I have two more in spike that has more of a schlimii foliage (erect and grassy).
We'll see how they'll turn out.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids! . BTW, the leaves are kovachii like.


----------



## Silvan (Nov 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! . BTW, the leaves are kovachii like.



oke:
Thanks


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 20, 2017)

It's very nice. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Silvan (Nov 21, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> It's very nice. Is it fragrant?



It's not fragrant. 


With besseae var. flavum and schlimii


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice and interesting!


----------



## raymond (Nov 24, 2017)

very nice


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Fabulous!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the group photo. The schlimii is very nice.


----------

